# Ross?



## Claysgarage (Feb 21, 2021)

I think this may be a Ross? I would like to find chain ring and 3 speed rear wheel.


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

Claysgarage said:


> I think this may be a Ross?




certainly looks like it


Claysgarage said:


> 3 speed rear wheel.



You and me both, good luck


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

I believe it is a Barracuda


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

this one


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

sorry


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

wont post pic sorry


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

View attachment 1361463there we go


----------



## nick tures (Feb 21, 2021)

might have one whats it look like ?


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

For some reason I cant attach photo, looking for a pic of Ross Barracuda I believe  that is what he has


----------



## Claysgarage (Feb 21, 2021)

found this picture


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

Claysgarage said:


> found this picture




I think that is what you have


----------



## coasterbrakejunkie1969 (Feb 21, 2021)

Ross was what Rollfast turned into in the 70's


----------



## nick tures (Feb 21, 2021)

i take a look when the snow melts lol


----------

